# stocking suggestions for semi-agressive community



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

Well, i was thinking about just pairing off my blues into their own tank. But.. the more I think about it the more I think ill just get a big tank and do a 55 gallon semi agressive community. 

it would definitely have my 2 blue gouramis.. and id like to get a rainbow shark.

what else would go in there? suggestions please 
maybe a pair of gold severums?


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

Rainbow or Red Tailed Sharks are pretty good additions, they will help with the algae as well. Sevs should be fine. Tiger barbs make a nice addition as well.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

would i be overstocked in a 55 if i had 2 blue gouramis, a redtailed shark (because they dont get as big according to liveaquaria) a common pleco, 2 gold severums *or* 2 or 3 kissing gouramis, and 4 or 5 tiger barbs?

id think the blues and barbs would be a little small, but i dont doubt they can handle themselves


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd advise against the kissing gourami and common plec - they get huge!

There are so many plec species out there though, of almost every soze from 1" to well over a foot. I'm sure there'll be something you fancy.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

i already have the pleco in my 30g, but he will out grow that before too long lol


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

Tiger barbs should be kept in groups of 6+ otherwise they will nip everyone.

I would suggest from your list:

2 Blue gouramis
1 common pleco
2 gold severums
6 tiger barbs


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

as of today i got notification that might get a 110 gallon tank for cheap from a buddy. IF its a 110 tall or 110 regular im all over leif's suggestions like woah.

if its a 110 long im getting a rainbow or redtail shark and balas like woah  and of course some tiger barbs lol


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

beetlebz said:


> as of today i got notification that might get a 110 gallon tank for cheap from a buddy. IF its a 110 tall or 110 regular im all over leif's suggestions like woah.
> 
> if its a 110 long im getting a rainbow or redtail shark and balas like woah  and of course some tiger barbs lol


Avoid the bala sharks. Whichever dimensions the 110g is, it will not provide enough space for the balas to swim around. Stick with the severums, plecs/small loaches and small barbs if you wish to keep the stocklist that way.


----------



## GregV (Aug 10, 2007)

If i where you, Honestly I forget the guaramis or the Sevs, and go with 2 schools of tiger barbs

6 Green and 6 Regular, they all school togeather and looks awsome!


----------



## murphyk32 (Aug 24, 2007)

id keep the sevs, there geat, but i had a pair and one always nipped at the other one... the more aggressive one died a while back so thats not a problem anymore but still id go with atleast one. Also blue/opaline gouramis are great additions... just dont have 2 males, made that mistake and have heard of others makin it aswell,, most normally results in death (my situation),, i would def add a rainbow or red tailed shark, great fish, most say one or the other tho cuz they tend to be aggressive with eachother to the extreme, but it can be pulled off fine. They also only recomended getting one of whatever u decide for the same reason. (once again u can pull off having 2, depends on the personalities but its a risk)... my oppinion have those 3 species in there, (opaline, sev, shark)... great fish, the opaline and sev will great u and the sharks are great to watch, but provide hiding places as there territorial...

Murph


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

so far everyones consensus is definitely at least 6 tiger barbs, as the gouramis I already have (2 female blues, at least im pretty sure).

Lupin, 5 to 6 feet wouldnt be enough room for a bala or 3? thats a shame  

then perhaps I'll move the 2 blues and the pleco over to the 110gal when I get it, with a few severums and tiger barbs. maybe one more blue male and 1 female gourami. 

then.. ill restock the 30 gal with some more corys and figure out someone to keep the tetras happy. 

you know, it occurs to me that finding things to go IN my fish tanks is alot harder than taking care of the fish that are in them lol


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

beetlebz said:


> Lupin, 5 to 6 feet wouldnt be enough room for a bala or 3? thats a shame


8 feet would be the minimum length. I've seen balas reaching more than 12 inches and 5-6 feet is not really enough.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

welp, I picked up 4 very young (only about 2.5-3") green severums today to accompany my 2 blue gouramis in the 110 gallon tank. theyre in my 30 gallon tank for now but only for another week or two. 

they will also be joined by my common pleco which is already about 4-5" and a school of 6 to 8 tiger barbs, and im going to get a rainbow or redtailed black shark. 

that makes 
2 blue gourami
4 green severum
1 common pleco
8 tiger barbs
1 redtail black shark

what else would make happy tank-mates without seriously overstocking the 110, that can handle itself? a pair of kissing gouramis? 2 or 4 gold severums?


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

anyone? curse my indecisiveness lol everyone is sick of the thread! :bluelaugh: ahh well thats what i get


----------



## GregV (Aug 10, 2007)

if this is 110, wow, more tiger barbs, make that school big and fantastic.

you could add another redtail the tank floor should be big enough to acomodate 2,

try some hatchets at the top if you have a cover maybe?


----------



## murphyk32 (Aug 24, 2007)

i wouldnt reccomend another rtbs, i made that mistake and one is bullied in the corner by the other and isnt growing well... well i should say wasnt.. hes since been rehomed... but i do have an albino rainbow shark with my rtbs and they get along perfectly fine... yet my rtbs and a regular rainbow shark didnt... i wasnt sure but thought it may be ebcause of the colors... im not sure... referring to the hatchet comment... im not sure if there good or not.. i think they are... but im hoping even if u dont get them u have a cover... sharks of any kind including rtbs's are well known jumpers and often escape tanks that even do have a lid through the tiniest spots.. mine hasnt yet and i dont think will but just becareful

Murph


----------



## GregV (Aug 10, 2007)

Murph, 

I have seen it go both ways, It depends on the personality of the sharks themselves, if/how they establish territory, how big the tank is, and how much cover is in the tank.

I have had 3 in a 55 gallon who never bothered eachother, you just have to carefully watch them when you introduce them, they will fight for the first 48 hours but after that they settle and are usually fine until feeded when they will get semi agressive again.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

naw I dont think i could do hatchets unless I grew them out first. thats why i got this tank to begin with... eventually my gouramis are going to be big enough to eat my tetras :shock: 

as for the RTBS, its a 110 tall. so i will have alot of upper middle and top level room open, but very little bottom :?


----------

